# Which bike comes close to being the "holy grail" of bikes



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

For instance I like to hit the dirt jumps, ride drops 6 feet or so to good transitions most of the time, and also like to do some trail riding and downhilling when I get the chance although that's not that often. Also, a bike with a Maxle rear end and ISCG tabs would rule.


I'm sure this bike only exists in my dreams right?


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Canfield Brothers Can Diggle.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Um....Reign X?


----------



## dropmachine.com (Apr 8, 2004)

I've tried the Can Diggle. wasn't impressed too much. But flexy. 

Any Reign X would do. Or the new Scratch. New Intense SS, if its stiffer. thats a big if. Cove have a new bike coming too...


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Definitely liking the looks of the Intense SS, especially considering that it's a quality frame at a MUCH lower price than Canfield, Knolly, and some of the other high end names. Plus, it seems very similar to a Nomad which is another bike I've really had an eye on. It's nice to have the flexibility of having a tough bike that can take the hits but also be built to ride as an everyday pedaler. Nomads are also going for a WAY high price these days it seems.


----------



## AlexJK (May 2, 2009)

i rode a canfield Jedi a while back... i haven't yet ridden a bike that flows so nicely


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Reckon the Trek Scratch would do it, im hoping to get one next year, only if they have increased the tube thickness though...


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Corsair Marque kills it for that use. Uber-stiff, mini-dh bike feel that shreds the DJ's and the flowy freeride.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Um....Reign X?


Agreed. The 2010 model seems to fit the bill and then some... :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I got my eyes on this


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

New Scott Voltage withy different linkage and dampers? It was made so it could be changed between a ss bike and a full blown fr rig.


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

the new faith.:thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Mine:


----------



## thuren (Jul 29, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I got my eyes on this


LOL

RICK ROLLED


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

Used VP Free with single crown up front

Transition Bottlerocket

Reign X is the best bang for your buck if you're looking new


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

saw a few snaps of the new proto rfx over on the turner forum. if the production frame is mostly close to this version, and ya dont mind skippin a mortgage or 3, ya may be in luck here but theres no word on a delivery date yet and most likely there wont be one anytime soon. put yer feet up and start savin those loose quarters.


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

no bike can do everything well like a nice moderately priced stable of several bikes

END OF DISCUSSION


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

Whats your Holy Grail? Something that you can incline 4000ft then decline over some of the stickest rock gardens and drops? Too subjective.


----------



## esku (Jul 26, 2005)

Try the Banshee Wildcard


----------



## Nickle (Aug 23, 2006)

The chainless model is 330g lighter too.


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

Reign X


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Esku, are those 2.4 Advantages on there? I thought they wouldnt fit the rear so stuck with 2.5 minions. Would like to give them a try though.


----------



## esku (Jul 26, 2005)

juan pablo said:


> Esku, are those 2.4 Advantages on there? I thought they wouldnt fit the rear so stuck with 2.5 minions. Would like to give them a try though.


Hi
2.4 at the front 2.1 LUST at the rear, I don't need more then that.

I just moved from the Intense SS to the WC, I feel that the WC is more versatile and a better jumper, the SS is more toward miniDH.
I think that Banshee is at least at the same level with the best out there (if not a better....).

.


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

I love my nomad but check out the reign sx that comes out this year. *****in bike!!!!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Jedi with HammerSchmidt


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

when you say "Dirt jumps" do you mean tight packed dubs or big bike dirt jumps? You want pretty different bikes for those.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Almost any bike that YOU LIKE with parts that WORK WELL that suspension and brakes set up to YOUR LIKING that you think LOOKS GOOD.

/thread.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Jim311 said:



> Definitely liking the looks of the Intense SS, especially considering that it's a quality frame at a MUCH lower price than Canfield, Knolly, and some of the other high end names. Plus, it seems very similar to a Nomad which is another bike I've really had an eye on. It's nice to have the flexibility of having a tough bike that can take the hits but also be built to ride as an everyday pedaler. Nomads are also going for a WAY high price these days it seems.


I thought the intense pricing was pretty much on par with the rest of the "high end" frames? Ie about 2-2.5k with shock unless you got the 1k deals on chainlove?

I'm also quite curious about the lack of stiffness on the can diggle (not to you Jim311), I was looking at the can can as a trail bike that can take a bit of a beating. Is the rear on the can can/can diggle similar in stiffness to say the Lucky?


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

It depends on how skilled a rider you are..........any bike with the right rider on it can ride almost anything well.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

/end thread


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Best bike for everything???

6-6.5 in the back with a nicely adjustable air shock.
Frame with 67-68 degree ha. Good seat tube angle for climbing
160mm front fork with either a 2 stage travel adjust or no travel adjust. Air cartridge
24-36 dual ring
lightish but tough wheels
platform clipless or platform depending on how you ride
weight around 32 pounds.

This is the formula for a bike that'll get you to the top of the hill and rip you back down to the bottom. If the wheelbase is short enough it'll be a ripper on some jumps.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

his dudeness said:


> Best bike for everything???
> 
> 6-6.5 in the back with a nicely adjustable air shock.*6.7 inches*
> Frame with 67-68 degree ha. Good seat tube angle for climbing *check*
> ...


My bike, close enough.


----------



## Zak (Jul 12, 2004)

his dudeness said:


> Best bike for everything???
> 
> 6-6.5 in the back with a nicely adjustable air shock.
> Frame with 67-68 degree ha. Good seat tube angle for climbing
> ...


You just described the Corsair Marque perfectly, except the travel. Though I came from a 6" bike and don't notice the 1" less, maybe because of the axle path. Mine has seen everything from epic XC to A-line this year and killed it all. Here's a pic in trailbike mode (under 32 lbs), it gets a wheel/seatpost/pedal swap for DH/FR/DJ's. Next season it's getting an Elka coil like my Crown since I've got an XC hardtail now.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

his dudeness said:


> Best bike for everything???
> 
> 6-6.5 in the back with a nicely adjustable air shock.
> Frame with 67-68 degree ha. Good seat tube angle for climbing
> ...


+1 banshee.... fits the bill.

Crapy pic from a dirty bike


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

Transition Bottle Rocket
New Scott Voltage
Morewood Zuza
Cove STD
I would love to have any of these bikes especially the Cove. And when somebody said Cove is coming out with new bike, the only one i saw was the Hooker which is more of a
4x DJ bike. Is there another one i missed?


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Zak said:


> You just described the Corsair Marque perfectly, except the travel. Though I came from a 6" bike and don't notice the 1" less, maybe because of the axle path. Mine has seen everything from epic XC to A-line this year and killed it all. Here's a pic in trailbike mode (under 32 lbs), it gets a wheel/seatpost/pedal swap for DH/FR/DJ's. Next season it's getting an Elka coil like my Crown since I've got an XC hardtail now.


I do the same parts swap for my Remedy, except I keep the flat pedals for everything. It's 31 lbs for xc, a few more for dh. The Marque's geo is similar to the Remedy, but does it really have a 13" even bb height? If so are pedal strikes a problem?


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I got my eyes on this


damn, you got me


----------



## Bike Whore (Jun 26, 2005)

again it would be the diggle, does everything and around 35 lbs


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

36.9 lb Socom with 66 ETA and front derailer


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

i'd have to second the Banshee rune - That frame is amazing. With the new 170 lyrik or a totem and zero stack set you'll have a lot of squish up front for riding down while keeping the front moderately low.. you can build it up real light, it pedals great, the rear end feels bottomless and very laterally stiff. Just an overall killer of a bike. The frame is also at a solid price point..


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

a hardtail.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Bottle Rocket!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I rode a Norco Empire a while back and it was AMAZING. Pedaled and jumped like a hardtail, but soaked up the big hits like a CHAMP. I want one really badly... Check one out, you wont be sorry.


----------



## Zak (Jul 12, 2004)

davec113 said:


> The Marque's geo is similar to the Remedy, but does it really have a 13" even bb height? If so are pedal strikes a problem?


The low BB is really what drew me to the frame - I love the way it feels low and planted in the corners. Pedal strikes haven't been a problem - though you can't just mash it through stuff. It's an awesome trail bike for people that ride DH bikes a lot.


----------



## V-Dub (Jan 27, 2004)

36 lbs 5 oz. - Lighter than my 2006 Reign X - just needs a Hammerschmidt so you can do the uphills...


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

\continue thread, that bike does not fit the bill.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Again, the Diggle, but with the latest addition, 36 TALAS. Yum. Tastes better than the Vanilla.


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

Hands down, it's gotta be the Shitbike. :smilewinkgrin:

https://www.spokemagazine.com/2009/06/shitbike/


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Are those Canfields really that flexy? I could emagine it with those long links but it seems to be the one main complaint.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Flexy according to who? 
And how would one notice it?
Mine has never gone anywhere I didn't want it to go, at any speed, over any type of terrain.
Never been bounced off my line, never handled in s squirrelly fashion.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

According to some posters. I was considering the Diggle along with some other bikes but went with a Maelstrom. Doing research there were mixed opinions and a few comments about rear end flex. I was considering the sale on the One and again read flexy comments. Just wondering.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

I've heard mention of the same comments, but not actually seen them, or heard them from an actual 'Diggle owner. They did re-design the lower link, I just installed it, but no rides yet.
But, in it's previous set-up, it's been a remarkable bike.
Last year, I decided to get the Diggle as my "Big" Bike. I decided I wanted to Race DH, never had done a timed "DH" run before, but I also wanted a bike that I could pedal to do FR with as well. I raced it all last season, built as a DH bike.
I work on my bike during the summer as an MTB instructor. This year I decided to use only the 'Diggle. I stuck the Fox 36 Vanilla on it, lighter wheels, and rode that bike all day long, on everything from flat jeep trails to technical singletrack climbs and descents. It is now my do it all ride. I ride XC, Freeride, and Lift served DH with it. I have two separate builds for it, Different rear shocks, forks, wheels sets. Takes me about an hour to switch it from one build to the other.
Depending on the day, I may ride with guys with Full DH bikes, or guys with 5-6" AM rigs.
The bike simply does it all. 
It climbs ridiculously well, as well or better than any 6" travel bike, yet it has 8" of travel.
It descends as well as a full DH Bike.
Light and snappy, jumps well, corners like its on rails.


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

I can't believe the felt redemption hasn't been mentioned. It pedals like a trail bike, and handles resort riding fairly well (could be better with a coil shock instead of DHX Air), freerides amazingly and is just an all around fun bike. No maxle rear, and no ISCG tabs, but after riding one, it's difficult not to recommend it.


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

ritopc, what's that rune weigh?


----------

